# Beware of Scam Lettings



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

As I work in Madrid but live 80kms away I thought that I would look for a small apartment to use if I need to stay over some nights. I replied to an ad on a lettings site for an apartment that was ideal but very cheap, and that is the key to this scam. I have copied the email reply below, so beware of similar scams.





Thanks for your email response of willing to rent my apartment. my apartment is still available for rent per month.Why am renting the Apartment out is that am with my Company HS BC in to West Africa to work With Government mission on market analyst & Consumer Research Global Brands H&BC,i will there for about 1 or 2 Years .i just need someone with an open heart,love and clean to occupy the apartment and put all my worries off concerning the maintenance of my apartment, since i am not residing there for now.I left behind some Facilities and electronics which you have to pay for the subscription, and they are DVD player, air conditioning, alarm system.The kitchen is fully equipped with all necessary cooking utensils, a refrigerator-freezer, four-hob and oven, microwave, dishwasher and washing machine, My Computer Connected with Internet Access Also the keys to my apartment are right here with me, and the lease document. Which i will send to you after all necessary agreement has be accepted. Also i will like you to know that the rent charges is not really the issue , but your absolute 
maintenance of my apartment , because that is the only valuable property my late Father left behind, and it also took him so much time and money to put all those facilities in place.

RENT APPLICATION FORM FOR MY RENT DOCUMENT
*Your Full Name:
*Your Full Address & Phone Number:
*How old are you? :
*Are you married?:
*How many people will be living in the house?:
*Do you have a pet?:
*Do you have a car?:
*Occupation?:
*How many months contract will you Deposit?
*********** When will you Move in?
************ When will you Move Out?

Flat Address:18,Paseo de los Olmos,
Madrid 28005 Spain..

Looking forward to hear from you with all this details so that i can have it in my file in case of issuing the receipt for you and contacting you.Await your urgent reply so that we can discuss on how to get the document and the key to you, please we are giving you all this base on trust and again i will want you to stick to your words,you know that, we do not see yet and only putting everything into Gods hand, so please do not let me down in this my property and God bless you more as you do this.

Best Regards.

Awaiting for your reply.....

Mike



The warning signs are: West Africa, he works for a credible bank so he should know that it is HSBC and not HS BC and "The Rental Application". I spotted the errors immediately because I am an old git and very cynical but some younger folk might be more trusting.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wouldnt ever recommend anyone pay money or sign any kind of contract, bank order or direct debit to anyone until they've seen what they are renting, are comfortable that the person showing the property is the owner or a reputable agent. Cos I've heard of people renting properties and the person who they thought was the owner wasnt. It was someone who was just scamming and took the deposit, ran and the property was never theirs to rent.... 

You're right that the details he sent are very "dodgy" He bangs far on too much about his own circumstances and "flowery" nonsense! It seems to have the sort of tone of those dodgy e-mails from Nigeria doesnt it!!!!

Are you going to answer him LOL????

Jo xxx


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> I wouldnt ever recommend anyone pay money or sign any kind of bank order or direct debit to anyone until they've seen what they are renting, comfortable that the person showing the property is the owner or a reputable agent.
> 
> You're right that the details he sent are very "dodgy" He bangs far on too much about his own circumstances and "flowery" nonsense! It seems to have the sort of tone of those dodgy e-mails from Nigeria doesnt it!!!!
> 
> ...


Of course I am JoJo, I am always up for a Jeremy Beadle moment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Trubrit said:


> As I work in Madrid but live 80kms away I thought that I would look for a small apartment to use if I need to stay over some nights. I replied to an ad on a lettings site for an apartment that was ideal but very cheap, and that is the key to this scam. I have copied the email reply below, so beware of similar scams.
> 
> 
> ...


May I cross post this on another forum? 
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for that... I too would like to pass it on 

Maiden


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

halydia said:


> May I cross post this on another forum?
> Thanks for letting us know.


No problem at all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A poster in NZ has just posted about cheap cheap rents asking if it is a scam.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> A poster in NZ has just posted about cheap cheap rents asking if it is a scam.


The first couple of lines *scream scam !*


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

This scam has been around for a while:

 Room for Rent Scammer


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Now another reply from another scammer, it's different but quite funny.

First of all i'm sorry to write you in english buti don't speak Spanish. I just read your e-mail regarding my apartment locatedin : Calle de la Magdalena 38, 28012, Madrid, Spain. It has: 2 bedrooms, 1bathrooms, 1 kitchen and 1 living room. I bought this apartment for my sonduring he studies in Spain, but now he come back home (Liverpool/UnitedKingdom) permanently, so I'm renting the place for unlimited time. Before we goany further I would like to know a little something about you, like how manypersons you intend to live in the apartment, and for how long. The flat isexactly like in the pictures, fully furnished and renovated. Also, veryimportant, the utilities (cold/hot water, electricity, gas, heating, wirelessbroadband Internet, digital TV, 1 parking spots, dishwasher, garbage disposal,microwave, refrigerator, washing machine, etc.) are included in the price of300 Euro per month. The security deposit is also 300 Euro, and you get it back,when you decide to leave the apartment (you will have to give me at least 30days notice). As for me, you can rest assured that I will never ask you toleave the apartment. My son is building her life here, and i am too old to moveto Spain, so we won't disturb you. You can use my furniture, or you can alsouse your own if you prefer. If you decide to use yours, you will have access toa very large and well ventilated cellar, where you can store my furniture. Now,a little bit about myself so we can get to know each other better. My name is JoaquinGalindo and I'm a 54 years old doctor pedriathic from Liverpool / UnitedKingdom, planning to retire in the next 6 years. I`m a Spanish citizen but Idon`t speak Spanish because I living in United Kingdom since I was 2 year. I have no problem if you will keep animals.The only inconvenience is that my job doesn't allow me to leave Liverpool evenfor one single day. But this won't affect you at all. I can make arrangementsto rent the apartment from Liverpool (on my expense of course).


Thank you for your interest and I will look forward to hearing from you soon.

Joaquin Galindo


P.S. Please tell me if this is what are you looking for and reply my only ifyou are truly interested in the apt


----------



## juancarlo (Dec 19, 2011)

You also need to watch who you rent from. To be honest, I'd trust Spanish over English (expat) agents any day. Some British agents will do anything to not pay your deposit back to you when you leave after your contract is up!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

juancarlo said:


> You also need to watch who you rent from. To be honest, I'd trust Spanish over English (expat) agents any day. Some British agents will do anything to not pay your deposit back to you when you leave after your contract is up!


hear hear - although there are SOME good agents out there I'm sure

I haven't yet met one willing to part with the deposit when you leave though - of any nationality


----------

